# Dennis Wong's APT Complete



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

First some back info:

I'm in the middle of cycling a 141 display tank with a 50g sump. Mbuna, so it'll be lightly planted with Jungle Vals (10), Anubias - A. Hastifolia (3), A. Nana (3), and Java fern (3) and won't be very demanding. The cycle is in the very boring 'wait for Nitrites to go to zero' stage and it's allowing me to think too much. 

Dennis Wong just came out with his APT Complete All-in-One liquid fertilizer. I had already purchased my dry ferts but I thought I'd try to roll my own.

Here's the link to DW's page. https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/apt-fertilizer.html The dosing levels are about 1/4 down the page.

Here's my recipe with the amounts masked (don't want to step on toes).

Curious if anyone thinks the PO4/Fe will be a problem.

Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

So basically you're just cloning APT with csmb and macros?

If you're talking about having Fe and PO4 in the same bottle, as long as the Fe chelate holds it shouldnt be a problem. .5 gram ascorbic acid per 500 ml of solution should do the trick. I would also add potassium sorbate as an extra precaution against mold, .2 gm per 500 ml.

Just curious why are there no values for Mo and Cu? 

And...I think you need more Fe/csmb, .06 per dose at least


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

burr740 said:


> So basically you're just cloning APT with csmb and macros?
> 
> *Yeah.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

Bump:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

All micros, add csmb at .06 or .075 Fe


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gotcha, Thanks again.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2005)

It says 1 ml / 20 L adds 1.5 ppm NO3, 0.7 ppm PO4, 3.5 ppm K, 0.4 ppm Mg. This cannot be done with K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4 because of solubility rates.


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm cutting back on K to ~2.9 ppm and not adding Mg. I'll get enough of both from the Seachem Cichlid Lake Salts I have to add at water changes. Even if I add DPTA my % Solubility Limit calcs out at 92.29%.

We'll see.

Bump: Of course there is the small matter of not having an accurate solubility factor for CSMB or DTPA.

Smart money says Dennis is doing it with KCl and MgSO4 7H2O. That way he gets in well under the limit sol wise but has to accept .77 ppm Cl and a slight bump in GH.

Bump: Assuming the addition of Fe DPTA and the attached lighting profile what would be the best dosing time: 6:00AM, 10:00AM, other, or not critical? 

AA-1200 (the following X4): White-28x 6500k; Blue- 20x 6500k & 8x Royal Blue (440nm); Special-2x each Warm White 3500k + UV 395nm + Blue 470nm & one each Red 660nm + Green 525nm


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm all for cooperation - ie.


> Last edited by Cichlid-140; Today at 02:57 PM. Reason: Please use the edit function for back to back posts to keep threads cleaner


... But how do I call attention to an addition for the purpose of prompting a response?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

It really doesnt matter when you dose. For consistency's sake it's probably better to try and dose at the same time every day. Big deal? Probably not

Most micros are better absorbed when the PH is lowest, and depending on a few conditions they generally dont generally stick around indefinitely like macros do. For that reason, dosing after the co2 has been running for a while and the PH is low, say in the early part of the light period or just before, is the optimum time to dose


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

I've switched gears and I'm going to a South American Cichlid tank and I will need the K and Mg. I know front loading (weekly dosing after a water change) for some components is not advised. How about K2SO4 and MgSO4?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ca, Mg and K are fine to front load 100% after a weekly water change


----------



## Cichlid-140 (Sep 28, 2018)

Good, that'll work out fine.

Thanks


----------



## Hanuman (Dec 14, 2018)

Cichlid-140 said:


> Good, that'll work out fine.
> 
> Thanks


How has your ATP clone formulation been doing? Satisfied?


----------



## ZeusT32 (Aug 12, 2020)

Cichlid-140 said:


> First some back info:
> 
> I'm in the middle of cycling a 141 display tank with a 50g sump. Mbuna, so it'll be lightly planted with Jungle Vals (10), Anubias - A. Hastifolia (3), A. Nana (3), and Java fern (3) and won't be very demanding. The cycle is in the very boring 'wait for Nitrites to go to zero' stage and it's allowing me to think too much.
> 
> ...


Unless thats a typo on Dennis page his quote for APT Complete is 1.5 ppm Nitrogen (N) which isnt [NO3 ppm] (it is quoted as Nitrogen (NO3) for APT Est -Index) which would work out for APT Complete at 6.64ppm NO3 per 5ml dose for 100l tank


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cichlid-140 said:


> I've switched gears and I'm going to a South American Cichlid tank and I will need the K and Mg. I know front loading (weekly dosing after a water change) for some components is not advised. How about K2SO4 and MgSO4?


I keep African and CA/SA cichlid in my planted tanks and front load all nutrients after weekly 75% water change with the exception of Fe, Ca and Mg. I dose chelated DTPA and Gluconate iron every other day due to bio unavailability of Fe3 in aerobic environment. I never see the need to dose Mg and Ca though as I have dolomite substrate and limestone rock that are reservoir for both minerals, besides my tap water has enough hardness.

Just wonder what form of Fe is in Dennis Wong APT complete as Fe/PO4 combo can potentially precipitate each other out.


----------



## ZeusT32 (Aug 12, 2020)

ZeusT32 said:


> Unless thats a typo on Dennis page his quote for APT Complete is 1.5 ppm Nitrogen (N) which isnt [NO3 ppm] (it is quoted as Nitrogen (NO3) for APT Est -Index) which would work out for APT Complete at 6.64ppm NO3 per 5ml dose for 100l tank


It is a typo on the webpage where it shows the dose page IMO as on the back of the product is says 1.5ppm Nitrogen (NO3)


----------

